
Animate-value, a module to 'animate' simple numeric values - duivvv
https://github.com/duivvv/animate-value
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

